# Aruba weather check (anybody there Oct 19/20/21?)



## GregT (Oct 19, 2012)

All,

After returning from Aruba a few weeks back (and eagerly awaiting my next trip), I've added Aruba to my daily weather updates so I can try to get a feel for how consistent the weather is in the time periods I hope to visit.

I noticed for the next few days it is projecting Thunder-Showers with 90/100% Chance of Precipitation.

So my curiosity is....how does that weather play out for the visitor?  

Are you rained out?   or Is it sporadic downpours followed by sunny periods?  Something in between?

Just wondering....thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## 22go (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Greg,
We have been here since Tuesday, Oct. 16 (sunny). Wed, Thursday and Friday we had rain in the morning but sunny in the afternoon. Friends of ours were here Oct. 4-11 and said they had no rain but sunny days. We have tried to figure out a weather pattern but have not been able to. 
Nine years ago we came to Aruba in November and we had rain everyday. Next year we had no rain in November. Go figure. All I can say is that we are still in Aruba and love every minute here.
Kathy


----------



## m61376 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rainy days are a rarity- it is a desert island, don't forget. A lot of days the weather forecast has at least some showers in it, but I have found even on those days it oftentimes doesn't rain. Curiously, there have been several days during various trips where is rained heavily for an hour or two either overnight or early in the morning, but clear by 9-9:30 or so. Other than that, there are the occasional light to even heavy 10-15 minute downpours (time to huddle under a palapa) and then the sun comes out as bright as ever, which we've generally encountered one or two days during each week (and the so-called "rainy" days may have a couple of those short bursts scattered throughout the day). In something like 8 weeks down there we only had one day where there was heavy rain in the afternoon for about 2 hours, and another day where there were some light showers on and off for part of the day.

Most people I know who have been there for a week have enjoyed the same beautiful weather. I know that a couple of years ago (I believe it was in 2010, but could be off) there was a bit of a rainy spell for a couple of weeks; that was very atypical.

I've learned not to fret over the weather forecast when I'm there, because the predictions of rain have rarely had any impact on the day, since as I said it's either very early or short bursts. The only thing to be aware of- which I first encountered our last trip- was that on the occasional day when you do get a few short bursts of rain in the afternoon, if you notice the wind dies down, you might want to avoid one of those beautiful on the beach restaurants at dinner. Evidently that's an occasional problem where such weather patterns cause the wind to abate, and at sunset the gnats or no-seums or whatever they are called come out in full force- and you can't spray on OFF fast enough. It only lasts for about 15-20 minutes, but not a nice experience. It's a relatively rare occurrence but good to keep in mind, and evidently only is an issue when off-shore storms create diminished wind patterns after rain in the afternoon.

Glad to hear that you had such a good trip that you are planning your return!


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Greg,  I am glad you had a good time and are planning your return.  After 27 trips I can say we have NEVER had a full day of rain.  I go to the palapa line very early in the AM and the wind often kicks up and there is a heavy downpour while I am sitting there.  It usually is gone by 8 AM.  There have been days of on and off rain but the trade winds move the clouds along quickly.  I too have Aruba weather on my iPhone and I look at it daily.  We return in 59 days, but who is counting!


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 20, 2012)

I lived there for 7 months a few of years ago and we had torrential rain a couple of times (I mean flooded so people couldn't leave their resorts).  We had so much rain one year (I wasn't living there that year) that we had to take all the back roads (helps that you know the island well) to the airport or we wouldn't have gotten there.  Other than that I will agree that it will rain occasionally and then slack off.  It really depends on what is going on around Aruba - hurricane passing by, etc.


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback -- Aruba indeed does appear to have amazingly consistent weather!

I even called the Aruba Ocean Club today and asked them how the weather has been -- they confirmed the points here.  Sporadic rain followed by sun, and indicated most of the showers were limited in length (5-10 minutes).

Looking forward to a return trip, and thanks again.

All the best,

Greg


----------

